# L146 Bug Report: Can't Tune Channel Without PSIP Info



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I was hoping someone would bring this up in a bug report. I've mentioned it a few times in other topics though.

Anyway, SF Bay Area KBHK, Digital 45, comes in on my 921 with "Add DTV" with a signal strength of 105. However, when I try to add this channel, it doesn't end up in the channel list. Scan DTV doesn't add this channel either.

My 6000 has no problem tuning this channel, we have gone through this before, there appears to be no PSIP information on the channel.

Anybody else with this problem with L1.46??


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

jsanders said:


> I was hoping someone would bring this up in a bug report. I've mentioned it a few times in other topics though.
> 
> Anyway, SF Bay Area KBHK, Digital 45, comes in on my 921 with "Add DTV" with a signal strength of 105. However, when I try to add this channel, it doesn't end up in the channel list. Scan DTV doesn't add this channel either.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

SteveRS said:


> Yes


KVBC-DT NBC ch 2-1 Las Vegas (no PSIP)has a signal strength of 110.
I cannot receive as I get the black screen with "2-1 Not Found" message.
It takes 3 or 4 tries to "Add DTV" ON 2-1. but will never tune in.

Dish 6000 8VSB has no problem with 2-1.
Mitsubishi WS-65813 also has no problem with 2-1.
This is most certainly another bug to add to the long list for the DVR-921.

I also have numerous problems with other DTV OTA channels (all these channels do have PSIP) on DVR-921.
Right now I cannot receive KLAS-DT CBS ch 8-1 signal strength 105.
Sometimes I cannot receive KTVT-DT ABC ch 13-1 signal strength 122!
It does not matter if a station has PSIP or not.
My DVR-921 DTV is buggier than an outhouse in July

Oh yeah, I forgot that I just had reboot #7 with L146 software.
When I removed and then "Add DTV" I got 8-1 back again.
But ch 2-1 is still"Not Found" forever.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Whoa! And I thought mine was bad. 

I think those guys in Eldon need to take a trip to Vegas! It sounds like a perfect "real world" stomping ground to see lots of problems with receiving OTA!


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

Yep, JS, here we are again with L146!


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

Yep, same problem with KBHK.

Cheers,
-Keith


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes... I cannot sucessfully add channel 45 here either.

I also can't get a timer to fire on OTA with 146... and the darn
box has as many problems as 145. Two steps forwards and 3
steps back, if you ask me.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

gsalem said:


> Yes... I cannot sucessfully add channel 45 here either.
> 
> I also can't get a timer to fire on OTA with 146.


Are you doing the normal things to get timers to fire?

1. When setting the timers, set the padding to 0 from default 1,3.
2. When not using receiver make sure it was last tuned to a Satellite channel.
3. I forgot what the 3rd one was.... Someone here will chime in I'm sure...


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

jsanders said:


> 3. I forgot what the 3rd one was.... Someone here will chime in I'm sure...


The 3rd one was:
"Do not have a satellite channel recording when the OTA timer activates."

But I believe this may have changed with the 1.46 software. I now find that an OTA timer will be successful when a satellite recording is in progress. However, it will fail if the OTA and satellite are set to activate at the exact same time. When this situation occurs, I set one of the timers to start one minute early.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's some information for those of you not able to receive KBHK (45-1) in the San Francisco Bay Area with your 921:

I spoke with an engineer at the station this past week and was told that they should be transmitting PSIP information in a few weeks. He didn't elaborate more than this but hopefully this will actually happen in the timeframe mentioned. If we're lucky this won't be too important if Dish gets a software fix for this problem incorporated into the next release (possibly this week?).

Bob


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

When I talked to those guys, they told me that they simply didn't have a PC to connect to the transmitter to generate the PSIP data stream. It is good to hear that they are finally going to be able to remedy the problem!


----------

